# LED MONITOR 22inch



## awesum (Dec 18, 2010)

pls suggest a good led monitor 22inch with full hd resolution under 10000/- rs.......asap!!!!!!....
priorities...gaming(new releases), watching brrips, surfing, reading, maya, photoshop, etc


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2010)

^^ *Read forum Rules and Post in Appropriate section* from next time.

Thread Moved !


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 18, 2010)

go thru this thread


----------



## markdoyal (Dec 24, 2010)

Grab a Samsung 22'' LCD , costs around 8500Rs now a days..will serve ever purpose







awesum said:


> pls suggest a good led monitor 22inch with full hd resolution under 10000/- rs.......asap!!!!!!....
> priorities...gaming(new releases), watching brrips, surfing, reading, maya, photoshop, etcGreen Tea | Green Tea Diet Pills | Kodak Playsport


----------

